# Casting on sand.



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Casting on sand a a lot more difficult than I had anticipated. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

shuffle your feet and dig into the sand.
good steady footing is crucial


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I was experimenting and the sand right after the tip of the wash was the most stable. Need to train my left leg from breaking at the knee. Stabilty is the key!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Baiter - are you wearing shoes ??

For me personally, I find it easier to gauge my stance, to feel how my body is turning, when I am barefoot.


> good steady footing is crucial


Jus my dos centavos


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I was wearing waterproof utility boots. I would love to go barefoot but the beach at sandy point is suspect for rusty hooks. If been using a pendulum swing, Brighton, and OTG. So far the pendulum and OTG are amazing on steady solid ground, and the Brighton the best in sand for distance. Everytime I step out to rotate the sand breaks under my foot changing my casting angle and throwing off my center of gravity, making for a very unstable casting arc. I tried to take a smaller step and make my rotation more compact. It increased my rotational speed but more unstable. Any thoughts? wish I had a go pro....


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

just curious, are all these different styles of casts useful for fishing? have never casted for any reason other than to get bait in the water
js


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

js1172 said:


> just curious, are all these different styles of casts useful for fishing? have never casted for any reason other than to get bait in the water
> js


very useful. most of the time i will catch fish 10-30 yards in front of me. occasionally, distance casting is required to get to the fish. using the correct form can mean the difference between throwing 50 yards or 150 yards.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

js1172 said:


> just curious, are all these different styles of casts useful for fishing? have never casted for any reason other than to get bait in the water
> js


Having distance in your cast is just an extra tool you can you use. If you overshoot the fish all you have to do is reel in some line. The different techniques in casting also allows you to keep bait on the hook without it flying off. Once you get bit by the distance bug, there is a whole new world of fishing that opens up to you.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Just my $.02. All those fancy cast are ok but you need to put the plain Jane Hatteras cast in your arsenal. Those wide angle, swinging cast are no good in a crowd or with just people to either side of you. A strong Hatteras cast will get you all the distance you need in any situation.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

X2


> Having distance in your cast is just an extra tool you can you use


Honestly, I never really paid any attention as to the casting techniques of my fellow beach anglers.
In Florida, we hardly ever wear shoes when surf fishing. LOL but I have seen some actually wear flip-flops.
fortunately, I have never punctured my foot on any of that nasty rusty stuff !!
But anyways, I use OTG with a half body twist and throw at about 45-60 degrees to the ground and it works for me.
I would love to take one of Tommy's, or anyone else's casting seminars if I were to spend more time surf casting.
But the way my broken foot is going, I am afraid I am doomed to fish the handicapped areas with a 50 yard toss for quite awhile yet.
And, the heaviest weight in my box is 4oz. LOL if it takes 8 to fish, I will sit in the Jeep and watch the fishermen.
Good Luck !! hope you find the "niche" that works best for you.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

AbuMike said:


> Just my $.02. All those fancy cast are ok but you need to put the plain Jane Hatteras cast in your arsenal. Those wide angle, swinging cast are no good in a crowd or with just people to either side of you. A strong Hatteras cast will get you all the distance you need in any situation.


Yep, and now you can try it in pitch dark in waist deep water with a bit of current thrown in.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Make sure your left foot is firmly planted as you turn in, this gives you a solid base to cast from.

I agree with Mike and Mark above. The Hatteras cast is great for throwing heavy loads and it is safer on crowded beaches. Since you are not dealing with a big sinker/bait arc stability should be a little easier. Over the past decade I've thrown the pendulum and full power ground cast on a world class level but my go to beach fishing cast is still the Hatteras cast....

Tommy


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Took a look at the Hatteras cast... I didn't know it but I have been using that cast as well.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I understand about distance, but if you use the hatteras cast effectively, will there be a time fishing when the OTG cast will benefit you? 
js


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

js1172 said:


> I understand about distance, but if you use the hatteras cast effectively, will there be a time fishing when the OTG cast will benefit you?
> js


Basically, the Hatteras cast is an aerolized ground cast. 

The biggest advantages OTG has over the HC is in the arc size and the ease in getting the hands/arms into the right position for the powerstroke. You can increase the degrees of rotation with the OTG much easier giving a bigger arc for the sinker/bait to travel, thus more distance (and more danger to those immediately to your right). It is also easier get into the correct position since you can start with the arms and hands already extended out and away from the body.

The hardest part of the HC is the quick transition from the toss back to powerstroke. You need to get that left hand extended out and away from the body and KEEP IT THERE until ready to pull and punch.

The answer to your question is yes, there are times an OTG will benefit you in distance over the HC. Unless there is a clear beach to my right I would choose safety over distance and stick with the Hatteras Cast. 

Tommy


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I looked up the Hatteras cast.....I did not know that my normal cast had an actual name. I figured it out slinging 1/8 and 1/4 kastmasters at my local resevoir for bass and crappie. I noticed my lure going further so I started using it on my saltwater trips. Is a pendulum swing possible in the sand?OTG? Or have I come to the fork in the road with actual fishing and distance casting?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

as I use sputniks the great majority of time,an otg cast is not doable.
I have become very proficient in the hatteras cast.
a lot of my fishing is done standing in the water which limits some casting styles.
a good hatteras caster can put it waaay out there.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

SPSP is crowded enough that you need to be careful with a hard Hatteras cast. As close as people are on that beach, I wait until everyone is clear and ask people to step back before casting. 

I have NEVER seen someone outfish anyone because of their pendulum cast.


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

Fish what is comfortable to you,then tweek it as you go.For me i use the over the shoulder cast.Up north you would have to balance on a rock while fishing,so this is a norm for me.I also only throw artificials and depending on conditions can get 75 -100 yrds. which is fine by me.Now some of these guys tossing bait can really send it.If thats what your going to do then take all of their advice,apply a little at a time and you will be fine.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

your step down from the sand is ****ing your release timing,,,its not the same as a football level field.Bait dosent help at all.Those 400 foot empty cast are problably 250 while fishing....Im a ABU,PENN conventional caster.I use my knockoff version of breakaways.I cannot let this rig hit the sand as the IMP release will disengage my bait. Forc
ing me to forget the OFB cast and cast with a slight back an fort motion till i feel my rod is loaded.Then its thumb release time

.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Hmm....timing and technique...back to square one again....dammit.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

cjs,I do my hatteras cast over my shoulder so I can use it on a crowded beach.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

Listen to everything Tommy says. The man knows what he's talking about. I took a class from him last year and have gone from about 300' to avg 550+ now on cast. Just like it's been said above, distance doesn't always = fish but sometimes it does. The Hatteras cast will not let you down on the beach. I even saw guys using the hatteras off piers this year when the big drum were running! 

Practice, practice, practice is what it takes. Find an open field and just go at it.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Printrman,

Where at in/around Apex do you practice casting?


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Double post


----------



## jimmiebrown (Mar 20, 2015)

Tommy's advice is right on the money... Many people who cannot cast far are using all of their Right arm if they are Right Handed...
My Dad taught me that the other half of the equation on a Power cast comes from pulling that fully extended left arm in at the time of the cast.


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

I like to stay on the balls of my feet when I rotate and step into my cast on the sand. Everyone is right about busy beaches requiring their own kind of compact casting, but when given the chance having a variety of bait placement will help put fish on the line. I like to practice with 6oz sinkers because I rarely need to use more than 4 oz sputniks unless it's blowing over 30, and by then it ain't much fun fishing, more of a getting pelted.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

there's an air strip on hwy 64, right out side of town, headed towards Jordan Lake. I know the owner and have permission. Sounds like you're local to?


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Gotcha. Yep I moved to Apex back in December and really enjoy it. Not as easy to find somewhere as it was in Willow Spring but Apex is great!


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

we'll have to meet up someday and go practice. it's getting about that time!


----------



## mangaliron (Jun 12, 2017)

casting on sand as a referred as a sand casting or sand molded casting. it is a metal casting process which is categorized by using sand as a mold material. Cost of the casting is a very cheap because molds made of sand.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Now we know...


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

BarefootJohnny said:


> X2
> 
> Honestly, I never really paid any attention as to the casting techniques of my fellow beach anglers.
> In Florida, we hardly ever wear shoes when surf fishing. LOL but I have seen some actually wear flip-flops.
> ...


With the Brighton cast you dont need any more space than the length of your rod.
Its a great cast for when your cast is restricted.
Give it a go but be carefull to start with, that sinker accelerates real quick.


----------



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Casting on sand a a lot more difficult than I had anticipated. Any tips would be appreciated.











Yes, the comment from "fish bucket" works on setting in. Also the equipment matters. I use a 7000 Abu Garcia Blue Yonder with 380yd 50lb Jerry Brown braid. I average +110yds on a 11' Daiwa Emblem using only a 4oz bank. Lastly it's your technique but stance & equipment is crucial.


----------

